# James Byrnes aka "Big Jim", Sydney -  ALF Group Holdings AG, Switzerland



## Dragonkiller (4 January 2011)

The Australian man Big Jim and his wife Gina (Cathrine) has founded a new Company.
ALF Group Holdings AG, Zug (Switzerland) with an initial capital
of about AUS$ 100 Million.

Shareholder are 
Kingsley Finance Co. Ltd., Hongkong  (Owner?)  and  
BFT Custodians Pty Ltd., Australia  (Owner?)

Asset of the new company are shares of the company
ALF Group Singapore Pte Pty Ltd, Sydney (Owner?)

What is about this case? Could be everything legal?
The shares of the new company ALF Group Holdings AG are traded
in the Open Market of the Frankfurt (Germany) Stock Exchange.
There are about 100 Mio. shares with a nominal worth of CHF 1/each.
The quote on the stock exchange is about Euro 0.32.
The main business of the new company should be in Australia.
With the manager Michael Pakula, Sydney. Who ist also manager of the
Australian company Can Can Express Lingerie.

What do you think about this construction ?

What ist about the Lazar Bummer Finance Pty Ltd. Who is the owner?
http://www.alfgroupag.com

The worth of the companies assets should be proofed on the date of 28th sept. 2010. Trough the company: Pears Chartered Accountants, North Parramatta NSW.


----------



## Dragonkiller (4 January 2011)

About the company
ALF Group Singapore Pte Pty Ltd, Sydney

the company has changed the name on 2009 / 11 / 24  the former name was

ALF Group Pty Ltd   Sydney

http://alfpl.com/

What's about the companies:

PO KING (FAR EAST) PTY. LIMITED
TJM GROUP PTY LTD

and what's about this  companies Michael Pakula (Partner)

www.cancanlingerie.com.au 

and

http://uchisearch.com/can-can-express-8226186-brand.html
http://uchisearch.com/owner-clue-holdings-pty-ltd-as-5773200-company-brands.html
CLUE HOLDINGS PTY LTD AS TRUSTEE FOR THE MPAK; FAMILY TRUST
9 Parsley Road
VAUCLUSE NSW 2030

Clue Holdings is the holder of trade marks like:
TJ Maxx
Kitty & Stella
Beach Culture


----------



## Dragonkiller (6 January 2011)

What is about Big Jim's Business Partners
Tony Vincent sen   and his sons Tony jr and Shamus Vincent.
Have they also partizipations in Big Jim's companies ?


----------



## Dragonkiller (7 January 2011)

http://www.alfgroupag.com


What is about this projects in Australia ??

1) Reef Cove Resort Project
Project Overview
Location: False Cape, Cairns (Far North Queensland) Australia

Description: Major development site comprising of residential lots (individual housing): 102 sites, Medium Density (units): 160 units apartment sites, Resort Complex: Day Spa and approx 200 villas, 300 room boutique hotel and a commercial complex: to include restaurants and retail.

The project has sweeping views over Trinity Inlet, neighbouring the Great Barrier Reef.

Purchase Price: AUD $3M
End Project Valuation: Over AUD $400M

2) 300 Room Luxury Boutique Hotel
Project Overview
Location: False Cape, Cairns (Far North Queensland) Australia

Description: A 300 room luxury boutique hotel.


The Hotel will feature core facilities, conferencing, restaurants and coffee shops as well as day spa facilities.

The project has sweeping views over the Trinity Inlet and its own beach access.

End valuation: Approx. AUD $150M (included in Reef Cove total end valuation)

3) Hope Island
Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia

Project Overview
The biggest waterfront development site on Hope Island being 3.2 acres with a water frontage of 225 metres. Under the new LEP, can now build:

144 units (approved to 5 levels) plus
43 Marina berths.
Post DA approval, estimated value approx. AUD $12M - $15M (including Marina berths).
Purchase price AUD $4.5M
Expected EBIT $20M AUD (2011/2012)

4) ALF PIF FINANCE LIMITED (ALF) is a special purpose company established for the purpose of making a bid for the units in the Premium Income Fund


ALF has a broad and diverse range of existing shareholders, including distressed asset managers, restructuring advisors and ALF Group Holdings AG, a company listed on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange.
ALF Directors have a broad and diverse range of business experiences including project management of large scale building projects and the financing, procurement and management of large-scale development projects. Combined, the Board of Directors has over 100 years of business and corporate experience.
ALF has a team of experienced project managers and licensed builders ready to be engaged to complete projects. That is, it is our intention to actively work towards completing current projects in order to maximise the value of existing PIF investments.
ALF believes that the current asset values, and accordingly the net tangible assets of PIF Units, is based on the sale of projects ‘as is’ ie in the currently distressed state, as a half finished building is not as valuable as a completed one. ALF has the team to complete the projects and maximise the value of the projects by completing and selling them down in a non-distressed manner, thus maximising the value for shareholders of ALF PIF Finance Limited.

5) Participation in Zeus Uranium

http://www.alfgroupag.com/media/documents/Zeus-Investors-Letter-031210.pdf


----------

